

Show HN: We're 2 engineers and we've built product search better than Google's - dmpn
http://goodzer.com

======
leeHS
Hey there! So I took it for a spin. I entered "bike brakes" since you use this
as an example in your "About" page, but nothing came up within a 50 mile
radius.

Maybe because I'm in Toronto? But if that's the case, perhaps you should have
an "only works in the US" message pop up once your geolocation sees that I'm
outside the country.

Since you mentioned google, I ran the same search on google maps, and all
kinds of stuff came up for bike brakes. Now, much of it was noise, which is
what your product is likely designed to deal with, but at least I got
something!

From a design standpoint, looks clean and clear. Easy to navigate.

Best of luck! Hope it takes off.

~~~
dmpn
Ah, yes it works for US now, Canada will be added before summer.

